# Specialized Globe Vienna 2 vs Trek 7.2 FX



## stargazer424 (May 24, 2007)

I'm looking for a new bike. I ride mostly on the road, but take the occasional dirt path or through a wooded area. No hard core mountain trails and no street marathons. I've tested out a few bikes and narrowed it down to the Specialized Globe Vienna 2 and Trek 7.2 FX. I liked them both but can't decide which one I liked better. The problem is that they are at different stores so I can't do side by side tests. Also both bikes seem pretty similar. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

You're right, they're pretty similar, and both are good bikes. I'd choose on the basis of which bike shop you like better, since you'll be bringing the bike there for tune-ups etc. If you don't really have a preference, get the color you like better.


----------



## stargazer424 (May 24, 2007)

Someone has also mentioned the Specialized Crosstrail...any thoughts on that? Also, I stopped off at another bike shop and they had the Vienna for 450 where the store near me sells it for 500. Do stores provide their own discounts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

stargazer424 said:


> Someone has also mentioned the Specialized Crosstrail...any thoughts on that? Also, I stopped off at another bike shop and they had the Vienna for 450 where the store near me sells it for 500. Do stores provide their own discounts?


I don't do the type of riding that you do, so I'll leave the bike recommendations to those who know better.

RE: discounts. Yes, bike shops have differing policies on pricing, but sometimes manufacturers set guidelines. For example, I have four Spec shops around me. Two don't discount current year models, one discounts about 10% and another (the one I frequent) offers about a 16% discount on most models - higher on sale items. Last year they were selling Trek 4.7's for about $1,900 (they list for $2,800).


----------



## stargazer424 (May 24, 2007)

So do I find out if the shop near me (about a half a mile away) can give me a better price, or go to the other store, which is about a half hour from me.

The second store doesn't have any advertised price for me to show that I found it cheaper, however I did find a store about an hour from me that advertises the same bike for 470.

http://jayscyclecenter.com/itemdetails.cfm?LibId=47888

Also, the Crosstrail is 400 at the store a half hour from me, 430 at the jayscyclecenter, and I only assume selling for MSRP 440 at the local one.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

stargazer424 said:


> So do I find out if the shop near me (about a half a mile away) can give me a better price, or go to the other store, which is about a half hour from me.
> 
> The second store doesn't have any advertised price for me to show that I found it cheaper, however I did find a store about an hour from me that advertises the same bike for 470.
> 
> ...


I'll answer your question this way. Buying a bike is about more than price alone. If it's a reputable shop, the purchase includes a sizing (to determine frame size) and a fitting to fine tune. After the fact, there's the service (tune ups, adjustments and warranty, if needed). 

That said, IMO the best course of action is to focus on the shop that you feel will best serve you now and in the future. Which one takes the time to talk with you about what you want to accomplish with the bike. Who preps the bike(s) you'll be testing, then follows up with you when you get back for feedback.

Once you decide on a shop, if it's the one with the lowest price, you're good to go, if it's not IMO there's nothing saying you can't mention the shop that has the lower price, explaining that you'd prefer to buy from this shop. If they go for it, you're deal is done, but if not you have a decision to make. If it were me and it amounted to $30 +/-, I'd still go with the shop I liked, because their level of customer service will more than make up that $30 you spend upfront.

Last thought. After the sale there's always some accessories (helmets/ shoes/ pedals/ bottle cages/ bags) so you could ask for a discount (about 10% is fairly common) on those items.


----------



## stargazer424 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I wound up getting the Globe Vienna 2 from the local store. I told them the other store sold it for 450, but I'd rather buy from them. They dropped it to 475. Then I wound up spending more on a cyclocomputer than I originally planned.

I should get it by Wednesday, I'll let you know how it all turns out.


----------

